# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  wot to buy ????????

## jay

Im off to the fish shop again tommorow hoping to get another fish ,
at the moment i have three green cromis and two clowns ,the water is now 5 weeks in, and the rock looks different every time i look i even spotted a clam type of shell fish opening and shutting tonight (28/9/07).
Right well im after a Regal Tang, a Manderine ,a Blue Cheek Thingy (Goby i think she said )a couple of cleaner shrimp's,not all in that order or all at once but just wonderd if you maybe could tell me wot you think off the timing or the order you would recommend?

----------


## Timo

Regal Tang yeah mabey some hermit crabs or emerald crabs to help out with the hair algae.

----------


## jay

My missus will be glad to hear  Regal Tang is an option ,forgot the mention i got four hermit crabs and the hair algae is almost gone now taa

----------


## Ian

Regals can grow huge! also heard they are VERY prone to getting white spot

----------


## Timo

Regals can get large you really need a 4 foot tank or bigger.

----------


## Gary R

And as ian said Regal Tangs are prone to getting white spot, i would say go for the hardy fish first like the Blue Cheek Goby this will help turn your sand over and the cleaner shrimp's will help in the tank as well.

but i would not get a Manderine yet as your tank as not been going long for this to have any chance of lasting more than a few weeks.

----------


## jay

Thanks for your advise guy's ,just to let you know i got the regal tang (after i saw your post on the white spot)and wanted to get the blue cheek goby but the shop only had one in and didnt want to sell it to me as it had a cloudy eye,which i thought was nice of them so anyhow i went for a purple anthia instead.

----------

